# How to get original mini to use WiFi adapter



## Salem415 (10 mo ago)

How do I get my original mini to work with wireless adapter. I purchased the adapter and plugged it into the mini but my only choices for set up are moca or Ethernet.

I’ve tried Moca but I live in a condo and the signal coming in is so weak It affects both tvs so when I found the adapter I thought it would solve my problem but I’ve restarted the guided set up and WiFi is not a choice.


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

The Tivo usb adapter doesn't work with the older mini models.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I use one of these Tivo wifi adapters connected to the original mini in my kitchen where I can't get hardwired ethernet. It's only about 30ft from the wireless access point, and the signal only travels through one wall. The performance has been flawless for the 18 months that I've been using it like this. The adapter connects to the ethernet port on the mini.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> I use one of these Tivo wifi adapters connected to the original mini … The adapter connects to the ethernet port on the mini.


Others use similar wireless bridges to support their Mini’s over a wireless link, a DIY workaround unsupported by TiVo.

Example: https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Wireless-Travel-Router-TL-WR902AC/dp/B01N5RCZQH/

Requires: bridge mode configuration and sufficient base station connection.


----------



## Salem415 (10 mo ago)

WS65711 said:


> I use one of these Tivo wifi adapters connected to the original mini in my kitchen where I can't get hardwired ethernet. It's only about 30ft from the wireless access point, and the signal only travels through one wall. The performance has been flawless for the 18 months that I've been using it like this. The adapter connects to the ethernet port on the mini.
> View attachment 69902


----------



## Salem415 (10 mo ago)

I have one of these on my roamio. Does anyone know if I can use the Wi-Fi 5 adapter on the roamio and then use this adapter on the TiVo mini?


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

The WiFi-5 claims to be compatible with your Roamio. The Tivo adapter as shown in my picture above will definitely work with your Mini.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> The WiFi-5 claims to be compatible with your Roamio.


Where is this claim made? Everything I've seen indicates it is only compatible with A95 version Mini's (VOX/LUX), and only if they're running TE4/v21.*.



TiVo WiFi 5 USB Adapter




TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter - TiVo Part - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

The TiVo MINI is Now Wireless Thanks to a New $59.99 WiFi 5 USB Adapter | Cord Cutters News


TiVo’s new WiFi 5 USB Adapter is now live and listed on Amazon for $59.99 and was first spotted by ZatzNotFunny.com. Up until now, accessing your TiVo DVR from TVs in another room required Ethernet cables to connect. Now with this new WiFi adapter, cables can be a thing of the past. The WiFi...




www.cordcuttersnews.com





I found this earlier in a quick search.... that's the extent of my knowledge about the device. 🤓
See 3rd bullet point.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Salem415 said:


> I’ve tried Moca but I live in a condo and the signal coming in is so weak It affects both tvs


Honestly, I'd think giving MoCA another look would be worthwhile, especially if you have coax outlets at your TiVo device locations.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

WS65711 said:


> The TiVo MINI is Now Wireless Thanks to a New $59.99 WiFi 5 USB Adapter | Cord Cutters News
> 
> 
> TiVo’s new WiFi 5 USB Adapter is now live and listed on Amazon for $59.99 and was first spotted by ZatzNotFunny.com. Up until now, accessing your TiVo DVR from TVs in another room required Ethernet cables to connect. Now with this new WiFi adapter, cables can be a thing of the past. The WiFi...
> ...


That bullet means that a Mini VOX/LUX using the wifi5 adapter can connect to the roamio.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> That bullet means that a Mini VOX/LUX using the wifi5 adapter can connect to the roamio.


Yeah, that’s my interpretation, as well, expecting that it is Cordcutter News-ish’s misinterpretation (or inartful relating) of a TiVo rep citing their DVR’s capable of running TE4, the OS version required for use of the WiFi-5 adapter on an A95 Mini.

Additional indicators:

bullet instructing that the adapter is to be plugged into a Mini VOX;
bullet stating that it would be best if the “host DVR” is using a wired Ethernet connection;
article subject: “The TiVo Mini is Now Wireless”;


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> I use one of these Tivo wifi adapters connected to the original mini in my kitchen where I can't get hardwired ethernet. It's only about 30ft from the wireless access point, and the signal only travels through one wall. The performance has been flawless for the 18 months that I've been using it like this. The adapter connects to the ethernet port on the mini.
> View attachment 69902


I have one of these adapters…. I would love to hook it up as you described…. Do you just purchase a USB to Ethernet adapter? Also… does a screen pop up from your TiVo Mini to log in to your router ? Thanks for any info you can pass along…. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

MrDell said:


> I have one of these adapters…. I would love to hook it up as you described…. Do you just purchase a USB to Ethernet adapter? Also… does a screen pop up from your TiVo Mini to log in to your router ? Thanks for any info you can pass along…. Greatly appreciated!


Configure the A92 or A93 mini to use hardwired ethernet. Configure the wifi adapter that I showed in the earlier picture to work in your wireless network. Connect the adapter to the mini's ethernet port. Without going to look, I don't recall how the adapter gets its power... but I'm sure that part isn't complicated.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> Configure the A92 or A93 mini to use hardwired ethernet. Configure the wifi adapter that I showed in the earlier picture to work in your wireless network. Connect the adapter to the mini's ethernet port. Without going to look, I don't recall how the adapter gets its power... but I'm sure that part isn't complicated.


Thanks so much for your help…. I am definitely going to try to figure everything out…. Seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## Salem415 (10 mo ago)

WS65711 said:


> Configure the A92 or A93 mini to use hardwired ethernet. Configure the wifi adapter that I showed in the earlier picture to work in your wireless network. Connect the adapter to the mini's ethernet port. Without going to look, I don't recall how the adapter gets its power... but I'm sure that part isn't complicated.


----------



## Salem415 (10 mo ago)

Do I need anything for the Roamio? The Roamio is already connect wirelessly?


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Salem415 said:


> Do I need anything for the Roamio? The Roamio is already connect wirelessly?


If you have wifi in your house and your Roamio is hardwired to the network you should be good to go.


----------



## Salem415 (10 mo ago)

krkaufman said:


> Honestly, I'd think giving MoCA another look would be worthwhile, especially if you have coax outlets at your TiVo device locations.


----------



## Salem415 (10 mo ago)

Turns out my router has a moca option. I turned it on and used the coax and it worked. Unbelievable that I didn’t know I had that option and found it by accident when I was trying to set up the N adapter. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Salem415 said:


> Turns out my router has a moca option. I turned it on and used the coax and it worked. Unbelievable that I didn’t know I had that option and found it by accident when I was trying to set up the N adapter. Thanks everyone for the help!


That's great! But now you need to install a POE filter on your incoming cable line, to keep your MoCA network isolated from the outside world.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Salem415 said:


> Turns out my router has a moca option. I turned it on and used the coax and it worked. Unbelievable that I didn’t know I had that option and found it by accident when I was trying to set up the N adapter. Thanks everyone for the help!


You may want to review your coax plant for the presence of a "PoE" MoCA filter, to ensure that your MoCA network is secure. (It should be installed somewhere on the incoming cable provider coax line, at or before the first split.)


----------



## Salem415 (10 mo ago)

WS65711 said:


> That's great! But now you need to install a POE filter on your incoming cable line, to keep your MoCA network isolated from the outside world.


I live in a condo. I asked where the cable was coming into my house to install the POE filter and they had no idea. Seems the coax is split all over the place and
They won’t tell me where it comes in.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Salem415 said:


> I live in a condo. I asked where the cable was coming into my house to install the POE filter and they had no idea. Seems the coax is split all over the place and
> They won’t tell me where it comes in.


You may be able to get your cable provider to install one for you, since it's a network security and cable service stability concern. (Comcast does so, free of charge.)


----------

